# mini bow led lights and plants



## rushdoggie (Dec 19, 2014)

I understand the standard led that comes on the mini bow is considered low light, and not ideal for plants.

Is there a way to replace the light and what should I look for if I want to up the lighting to make plants grow better?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

if it's one with a screw in buld, just replace the bulb with a 6500k cfl bulb depending on the size of the mini bow and what plants you want you will have to decide how much wattage


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Having the MiniBow with LED lights, there's really no way to replace the light:









As I've moved over to LED lights in both tanks, I went with low-light plants in the MiniBow 2.5 as I have a baby betta in it and I dose my 20g with Flourish.


----------



## rushdoggie (Dec 19, 2014)

katydidmischief said:


> Having the MiniBow with LED lights, there's really no way to replace the light:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was hoping someone knew of an easy way to upgrade, but oh well. We will stick with low light plants.

Thank you!


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

You could take the hood off, get a little piece of glass, acrylic, or plexiglass cut to fit, and use just a desk lap with a CFL bulb in it.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

I have the 5 gallon mini bow. When I planted the tank I ordered a spool of waterproof LED lights off amazon. Hubby spliced two strips into the existing light cord superglued to lidand boom med - high lighting. My tank is blackwater (I make IAL extract because the leaves on there own don't give me the dark water color I like) I'm pretty sure the dark water helps filter the lights pretty well. I've got amazon swords, hygro willow, java fern, a long grass I don't remember what it's called and another small plant I don't remember the name of. The light spool is like 6 ft long so I've got a bunch of extra for later and only cost me like 15 bucks.


----------



## Hpeplau (Dec 25, 2014)

DragonScale - could you post a link to the lights you bought?
Thanks -


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

SUPERNIGHT (TM) 16.4ft 5M SMD 5050 Cool White Waterproof Led Flexible Flash Cold white Strip 300 Leds LED Light Strip 60Leds/M Multifunctional 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BMHEGDM/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_BcuVub0DB62KK


----------



## iceburg47 (Jan 14, 2015)

I like the LED strip idea, especially since I already have some from another hobby. 

When you spliced them in did you attach the wiring with solder or some other way? I know the solder I have contains lead so I would be nervous about using that. Any idea if using lead-free solder on things that won't go in the water is safe?


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

My husband actually did the splice, but no he didn't solder. The splice is electrical taped and away from the water. It really needs to be redone, though. I figure when we add lights to my new tank we will redo the original work.


----------



## iceburg47 (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks DragonScale. I'll look into doing something like that.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

No problem. Good luck.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Another thing. Don't trust the adhesive, you're gonna have to superglue.


----------



## Hpeplau (Dec 25, 2014)

thanks for the link!


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

No problem. Just a note I am ordering 2 blue and 2 red strips for each of my tanks for a more complete light spectrum.


----------



## rushdoggie (Dec 19, 2014)

a very good idea, I may try this...thanks!


----------

